
Context is the new battleground between Android and iOS - iProject
http://scobleizer.com/2012/09/12/context-is-the-new-battleground-between-android-and-ios/
======
protomyth
"1. Android lets developers have access to the dialer so that app developers
can watch who calls you and who you call."

Is this actually true?

